# portland, or light rail, streetcar, aerial tram



## yarrow (Nov 18, 2006)

just got back from a trip to portland, or. got off the cascades at union station walked a few blocks to the max light rail(could have gotten on bus to max across the street from union station). took max across the willamette river to a block from our hotel. next day took max downtown and explored then hopped on the portland streetcar for sightseeing and shopping and to take a look at the aerial tram towers at the end of the streetcar line which will connect it with oregon health science university(the tram is supposed to be in operation by the end of the year). all this for free as it is all in the fareless area. commuter rail done in an excellent way.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Jan 16, 2007)

yarrow said:


> just got back from a trip to portland, or. got off the cascades at union station walked a few blocks to the max light rail(could have gotten on bus to max across the street from union station). took max across the willamette river to a block from our hotel. next day took max downtown and explored then hopped on the portland streetcar for sightseeing and shopping and to take a look at the aerial tram towers at the end of the streetcar line which will connect it with oregon health science university(the tram is supposed to be in operation by the end of the year). all this for free as it is all in the fareless area. commuter rail done in an excellent way.


Portland does have an excellent light rail/public transit system. And it is about to get even better. Work has begun to extend light rail from Union Station to Portland State University. The new lines will run almost right down the middle of downtown. The project is suppose to be complete by 2009. I think it will be great. As it is now, when I take my yearly excursion on the EB to the East Coast, I park at the airport and take the MAX Red Line downtown to SW 5th and Morrison and then walk to Union Station. Which is quite a distance, especially when you are carrying luggage. With the new route I will still get off at SW 5th and Morrison, however I will be able to catch another MAX train that will take me right to Union Station. I think this will also be great for Amtrak, as travelers will have EASY access to downtown lodging, shopping and restaurants. And PSU students will have direct access to the Amtrak station. I wouldn't be surprised if this won't give Amtrak a slight boost in ridership. I wish they had done this sooner.


----------



## yarrow (Jan 18, 2007)

also, the aerial tram is supposed to be operational for all about february 1.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Jan 18, 2007)

yarrow said:


> also, the aerial tram is supposed to be operational for all about february 1.


On my next trip up there I will have to check that out. They have done a very good job of cleaning up downtown and making it very pedestrian/public transportation friendly. This new light rail route is going to be great.


----------

